# Timing Chain play



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

How much play should there be in a timing Chain?
I just got the timing cover off my 400 and there seems to be a lot of play in the timing chain.
I was thinking of replacing it regardless as I have no idea how old it is. Could be 40 years old....
but its got at least 1/2 inch of slop but probably more.
it is quite wide.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

If you are already there, it would be cheap insurance to swap it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can measure he degree of slop by turning the crand and looking at the distributor rotor at the same time. Note the degree reading on the balancer when the rotor begins to turn. About 4-6 degrees is the most I like to see. I recommend a double roller chain, rather than the silent type.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

that was the plan....
thanks


----------

